# Zefra: SV show next month



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra is entered in a SV show ( Competitors | 2012 Ontario Regional IPO Championship / Show / Breed Survey ) next month. 

I am debating on having someone else handler her in the ring with me doubling outside.. but still not sure. I am just no good at stacking and feel like maybe she will do better with someone more knowledgeable holding her lead.

Here are a few photo's of Zefra from tonight. I am working on her standing STILL while in a stack and being checked over. If someone approaches, especially someone new, she starts this wiggling to the point of where her whole body moves... lol... oh boy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would definitely have someone else handle her. Unless she's very experienced and ring trained the judges get snarky about dogs that aren't being presented the usual way. I've seen someone try to handle their own dog twice and both times it ended with the judge getting exasperated and someone else jumping in to handle the dog. The movement is more important than the stack. Rarely do I (as a ring photographer) see a perfect stack and often I have trouble photographing dogs that have years of ring training and experience because the handler isn't always stacking them well unless the judge is looking directly. The judge can deduce what he needs to see without a perfect stack. But if the dog is not handled well during the movement it will cost placements and possibly ratings. Since I have dogs from not well known kennels it's important that my dogs make as good a first impression as they can, otherwise the judge puts them at the back of the lineup and it's really hard to move up. At Pan's last show he did not place well because his initial lap was a little rusty, he got put at the back, and then the dog he was behind was not conditioned and kept stopping and coughing which interrupted Pan's movement and slowed him down so much that he was rarely even at a gaiting pace. When you come in as an underdog it's all that much more important that the dog be presented well and everything is done by the book.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

While she might do better with someone more knowledgeable-how will you become more knowledgeable if you don't try-if the web site is accurate that is a really small show-Guess it is whatever is most important to you


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You have to consider the venue though. If one wants to learn to handle dogs, in the SV ring the best way to do that is to start by handling other peoples' dogs because this is how they are shown. The UKC is a much better venue for learning to handle one's own dog (in this ring it is encouraged, and professional handling is not even allowed). Not saying it can't be done here, but as someone who is showing a working line dog we already stick out like a sore thumb so why make it worse?


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Have someone else handle her. This way you will be able to double handle in order to run with or call her so that she is encouraged to pull. The movement portion is critical to her placement. 

Good luck...let us know how she does!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Why is itbest to handle other peoples dogs-guess I am really clueless...but oh well...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The owner needs to double handle their dog. If the owner handles their own dog, there's no double handler or it's someone else the dog doesn't really work for the same way it would its owner. The double handling is just as if not more important than the handling of the dog from the leash end.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

oh...ok thx


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am trying to get a hold of a lady who does SV shows to see if she can handle Zefra and maybe do a few training sessions before.

I was wondering, how do you go about getting a handler for this? How much (generally speaking) does an event like this cost in terms of hiring someone to handle for me?

Thanks!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

She looks really good! With the young dogs most judges are pretty understanding of wiggly dogs. 
The handlers usually charge about the cost of the entry fee for the class, at least at shows I've been to. 
Normally when you get there you can ask around for someone to handle her and they will help you find someone. My first couple of shows I was nervous about finding a handler, but always found someone. Then I got my husband to start handling - he does a really nice job, saves $$$, and less stress worrying about finding someone! LOL


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks guys, I am trying to get a hold of a lady who does SV shows to see if she can handle Zefra and maybe do a few training sessions before.
> 
> I was wondering, how do you go about getting a handler for this? How much (generally speaking) does an event like this cost in terms of hiring someone to handle for me?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Can you get her to handle your pooch BUT also get her to show you how to do it and give you some pointers about the best way to show your dog>

That is what we did with our dog as i really wanted to show him but realized that I did need some help!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, that is exactly what I want! 

I would like to do one or two training sessions where I can learn and then have her go in the ring and me double.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

phgsd said:


> The handlers usually charge about the cost of the entry fee for the class, at least at shows I've been to.
> Normally when you get there you can ask around for someone to handle her and they will help you find someone.


That's what I paid, the cost of Kastle's entry.

The group we went to for the show had a FB group so we asked on there (Lies actually set it up) but there were quite a few available at the show. Or email the club's TD or whoever is running the show and ask them. It was super laid-back and easy for me (with a young dog as well). I had a ton of fun and I'm looking forward to showing again when Kas is 15 months


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I usually ask the host club, just ask around when I get there, or e-mail these girls that have been handling Pan for me and see if they're coming (if not I do the latter options).

Nikon I will be handling myself from now on BUT he's weird and we already have a lot of show experience (he's been in 4 SV shows and several UKC and AKC shows) and I have a plan for double handling him so it's not like there won't be any double handling, plus all he has left is his breed survey for the SV stuff and I already handle him myself for UKC.

If I'm using a new handler, normally I put my dog in the ring before the show and/or during the lunch break and do a few laps. I've never met up with my handler before a show (they've always been in different states). The best handling any of my dogs has ever had was a person that I grabbed as my dog was going in the ring (the handler we thought we'd lined up bailed last second because one of his own dogs needed a double handler).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Lies and Falon!

I have trained with the host club a few times and am in communication with the TD and a few members, so maybe I will just ask them.

I know one member is an amazing handler, he has been doing it FOREVER and has been VERY successful so maybe I can give him a call and see if either he will do it for me or if he knows of someone that can.


----------

